# Hamm Coach ;) Name Badges.



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

To take the strain from Tony and Steve we have spoken to them regarding name badges as people have been asking if your interested then let us know. 

Name badges will be laminated with a safety pin of some sort. 

Cost will be a squid  ( Thats a pound £1:00 GBP ) lol

Payment on collection at Ashford let us know asap if you want one.

We can put what ever you want on the name badge within reason.
: victory:


Cheers


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Show me one!!! lol


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Will be doing the templates this evening and will post pictures up.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

thanky!


Diablo said:


> Will be doing the templates this evening and will post pictures up.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

gina, yours should read...


Stand clear, if you shake me I will rattle, then puke on you !


Paul, urs should read....

I am not really Diablo, you can talk to me really !


Lin, not gona say what yours should say.

And Roys,. well, 'I came by coach because......' lol


Oh, and t-bos, ' No, I am not t-bo !'


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

LMAO - Whats Faiths going to read then Tony ay ay ay she say  

T-Bo's should read 

"Im not T-Bo He is over there"


I forgot mine  

Mine will say

Honest I dont bite.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

lmao !! meany - v true though!


purejurrasic said:


> gina, yours should read...
> 
> 
> Stand clear, if you shake me I will rattle, then puke on you !
> ...


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

Oh I want one :grin1: , can mine say "Who the ***** Kiamarion???:lol2: .


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

kaimarion said:


> Oh I want one :grin1: , can mine say "Who the ***** Kiamarion???:lol2: .


Yup  lol


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

They can say what ever you like on them ill even change the colour of the text for different people 
The only logo that will be on there is the coachtotheshow one and will have Hamm March 2008 laminated business card size if enough of you want them ill drop the price


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Faith said:


> if enough of you want them ill drop the price


LMAO, thats what you said last night as well !!!


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

:lol2::lol2::lol2:


purejurrasic said:


> LMAO, thats what you said last night as well !!!
> 
> 
> :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

:liar:

thats the last time i offer to help you
Remember everyone asking for them funny how they expected them for free aint it :whistling2:


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

No one want one then ?????


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

I would suggest that we shelve this idea.

It was asked for, but i guess its not wanted that much !


----------



## jonnydotcom (Sep 8, 2006)

Na its a good idea it would make it easier to find people who pi**ed you off on the forum 

An have a go back:bash: face 2 face:lol2:


ONLY JOKING:notworthy:


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

i was thinking about trying to make a badge using my signature pici..if you could do that it would be great....


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Can do them any way you like hence the reason for them being £1 if people only want a plain name tag then they will only be 50p 

Nicky do you mean your actual sig? the exact same if so pm me the direct link for the pic and ill get it done for collection in ashford 




Dont forget they will be laminated and we are paying for the ink and laminating sheets so i reckon its a fair price.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Diablo said:


> To take the strain from Tony and Steve we have spoken to them regarding name badges as people have been asking if your interested then let us know.
> 
> Name badges will be laminated with a safety pin of some sort.
> 
> ...


ffs delboy lol


----------



## Hamish (Jun 17, 2007)

how many characters are allowed and are you doing a "RFUK" heading for example


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Yes, tbh that was the whole point in the first place, to announce to the whole of hamm that thr brits from rfuk had arrived !: victory:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

purejurrasic said:


> Yes, tbh that was the whole point in the first place, to announce to the whole of hamm that thr brits from rfuk had arrived !: victory:


God help them!!


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

diablo i want one for me and one for becci! you no us well enough so just make two and surprise me with wot they look like lol......But i do want my pounds worth lol!


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

You Cheeky :censor:
Diablo isnt making them i am :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Jake i know exactly what im putting on yours 


As for the other Q yes the RFUK logo will bo on there and the coachtotheshowlogo


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

Faith said:


> You Cheeky :censor:
> Diablo isnt making them i am :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> ...


what you putting on it lol


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Diablo said:


> To take the strain from Tony and Steve we have spoken to them regarding name badges as people have been asking if your interested then let us know.
> 
> Name badges will be laminated with a safety pin of some sort.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a school trip. Name Badges:lol2:
Please someone take pics of all those wearing them.: victory:


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

LOL Sy they asked for them in the first place  in the hamm thread


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

i will make sure i get a pic of them all lol


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Lol will get pics ill be taking the camera for sure lmao. 

Nige who you calling delboy ?


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

ok here is the sample 
You can have what ever you like in the blank space 
Even a background colour change


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Jake89 said:


> what you putting on it lol


Jake heres one for you


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

good to see u only posted the clean version !!


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

purejurrasic said:


> good to see u only posted the clean version !!


lol w00t hows you Tony gorgeous


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

purejurrasic said:


> good to see u only posted the clean version !!


It has to be clean our lil one reads the forums


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Diablo said:


> lol w00t hows you Tony gorgeous


Look you, i told you already, no amount of sweet talking is going to make any difference... i still wont ***********

:lol2:


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

purejurrasic said:


> Look you, i told you already, no amount of sweet talking is going to make any difference... i still wont ***********
> 
> :lol2:


LOL mate 


You still coming around soon


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

Faith said:


> Jake heres one for you


me wants thast one lol


----------



## Hamish (Jun 17, 2007)

the badge thing is a good idea imo but we may just end up looking like a an outing of special geeks :lol2:

and on that note i would like to order 1 please. in the blank section "Big James" in boring black.

are different fonts available if so Old English/Gothic for mine :flrt:


----------



## Hamish (Jun 17, 2007)

p.s. pm me if it is possible for the badge as if nothing else it would be a nice souvenire and for only a pound i aint going to grumble.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Hamish said:


> p.s. pm me if it is possible for the badge as if nothing else it would be a nice souvenire and for only a pound i aint going to grumble.


 
whooo, hold on Mr Hamish...


your scottish...

and its a pound !

you HAVE to grumble !

:lol2:


----------



## Hamish (Jun 17, 2007)

purejurrasic said:


> whooo, hold on Mr Hamish...
> 
> 
> your scottish...
> ...


yeh but they never said a pound of what, i feel a big bowel movement that should break a pound :whistling2:


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Hamish said:


> yeh but they never said a pound of what, i feel a big bowel movement that should break a pound :whistling2:


Hi, that sounds like a great deal !


btw, can u pm steve with your number, he just wants to go over things for thursday !


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Hamish said:


> the badge thing is a good idea imo but we may just end up looking like a an outing of special geeks :lol2:
> 
> and on that note i would like to order 1 please. in the blank section "Big James" in boring black.
> 
> are different fonts available if so Old English/Gothic for mine :flrt:


Done


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Faith said:


> Done


yeah at a pound each he has been !

:lol2::lol2::lol2:



























sorry, just post whoring again !


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

purejurrasic said:


> yeah at a pound each he has been !
> 
> :lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> ...


You cheeky so and so


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Faith said:


> You cheeky so and so


better then bitching at yah !!!:whistling2:


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

You do that any way:blah:


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Faith said:


> You do that any way:blah:


and you love it.

bet it makes a change to bitch wiv me rather than all the other gormless bitching that happens ! wink wink


----------



## Hamish (Jun 17, 2007)

purejurrasic said:


> and you love it.
> 
> bet it makes a change to bitch wiv me rather than all the other gormless bitching that happens ! wink wink


dont knock the gormless bitching that happens, it makes for some good reading when the misses is watching :censor: tv like ALL the bloody soaps that are on.


----------

